# Computer/electrical issues



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd say this points directly to the Body Control Module (BCM) as it handles both the TPMS and key fob interface.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I'd say this points directly to the Body Control Module (BCM) as it handles both the TPMS and key fob interface.


I'm thinking it's the receiver behind the rear-view mirror. It handles both. There's been a couple of people here who have had to replace it. If it was the BCM, I'd expect more issues.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm thinking it's the receiver behind the rear-view mirror. It handles both. There's been a couple of people here who have had to replace it. If it was the BCM, I'd expect more issues.


That's an even better choice. I didn't realize the same receiver handled both TPMS and key fobs.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Read your post, but forgot to welcome you somehow, soooo...

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## FnklnDwn (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm terribly sorry for posting here but I have the same problem and I want to know if you resolved it


----------

